

Celebrating 30 Years On this World Alongside the Commodore 64 - randomdrake
http://randomdrake.com/2012/08/01/celebrating-30-years-on-this-world-alongside-the-commodore-64/

======
morpher
As another child who grew up on koala paint and the warm blue glow of the C64
basic prompt, this article was wonderfully nostalgic for me. Thanks for
sharing!

